# Looking for rincewind



## Fraggle2 (22 February 2017)

Rincewind is a lusitano x exmoor  pony around 13.3hh bay. He was last known of in new Milton in Hampshire and was being called zorro. He has a part bred lusitano brand. I had him as a share and later on loan. He's very quirky to ride but a saint on the ground. Would just like to know how he is


----------



## MotherOfChickens (23 February 2017)

Have you tried Exmoor Pony Owners/Rides page on FB? Someone there might know-I know there were a few luso x exmoor bred a fair while ago.


----------



## Fraggle2 (23 February 2017)

Thank you will try there. I know there were a few bred and know the breeder. Also know where his brother and sister are as they are owned by friends &#9786; 
Just would like to know he's ok .


----------



## Fraggle2 (27 July 2017)

Still looking


----------

